# Quick "MJ Tubes" Tutorial



## M.J

I get inqueries from time to time about how I do my "MJ Tubes" setup, so I thought I'd make a quick tutorial on them for anyone who is interested. I started doing tubes this way over the winter because I like shooting OTT but don't like cutting bands. This method combines the longevity of Chinese tubes with the accuracy I get from the OTT shooting style.
Also: I don't claim to be the first person on Earth to have done this, I've just been a big proponent of this style since I started doing it. And I didn't start calling them "MJ Tubes", Dayhiker did







(I do like it, though!)
So here we go.
First, take your 1745 or 1842 tube and cut two of them to 14" long. This length works for a draw length between 30 to about 36 inches. If your draw is much longer or shorter adjust accordingly.
Next loop the bands and attach to the pouch just as you would for a Dankung. I use a short (1/4" or so) piece of 1745 tube for pouch attachment.







Then cut two pieces of 1/4" i.d. tubing from your local hardware store to between 3/8" to 1/2" long. These peices go on the borrom to facilitate the OTT tying. you can tie looped Chinese bands on without this but the tie cuts in to them and they wear very quickly.
Find the "bottom" of the loop and get the two sides as even as possible, then fold it and apply a bit of natural lube (saliva, that is







) and slip the small piece over the end. Check that the two sides are still even. They should lay flat beside eachother if you set them down on a table. If they're not then readjust the end piece.







Tie them on your slingshot as you would a set of flats.







Ok, here's the important thing and something it took me alot of trial and error to figure out. Only use enough of the 1/4" tube on the bottom to cover the fork grooves (if your slingshot has them) or to wrap the tie around. If the tubes "pivot" on this peice when you pull them back they will wear quicker. It's tempting to use a bigger peice since it would seem to act as a guide for the tubes when you pull them over the fork tips. A better solution is "dishing" the tips, that is to say making a half-moon shape in the front of the fork tip. This works great! If you don't want to do that it will still work fine, you just have to pay attention when you tie the bands on to tie them just to the outside of center on the tips. The fork pictured above has fairly narrow, non-dished tips and this still works fine.
They should look like this when finished:

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








I hope this helps and makes some people want to give this a try. They really do work great! 2040 works very well too, just shorten the length to about 13.5". They pull light and hit hard but don't last as long as 1745. I routinely wear out pouches with this setup before I have to change bands.
Please post your results if you give this a shot.


----------



## NaturalFork

5 star post for me. Well done. Thank you for the info!


----------



## M.J

One more thing: When I attach them to the fork I always run the tubes "inside to top". That is, the tube that's on the inside of the fork goes to the top of the pouch hole, outer goes to bottom.
Clear?
I've tried it the other way (outside to top) and it just doesn't seem to work as well.


----------



## Beanflip

Thanks again MJ. I'm gonna give it a go!


----------



## flippinout

Thank you MJ. I will be exploring tubes with a much keener interest now!

What do you feel is the best method to tie the tube to the pouch?

String?
Rubber?
Prestretch before tying or not?


----------



## M.J

I simply put the short "cuff" piece on a set of needle nose pliers, open it up, slip the tube through, run the tube through the pouch, put the pliers through the cuff again (carefully as to not nick the tube), grab the end and pull it back through. No tying required, just give the end a good snug to get the cuff tight.
I think Hawk2009 made a tutorial on tying a pouch for Chinese tubes but he uses circlip pliers.
Here's a close-up of the cuff. I don't usually use this type of pouch, I use the normal one-hole ones.


----------



## M.J

Man, topics sure do get buried fast around here!
For the few people that are interested: I got something over 800 shots out of a set of 2040s set up this way. They were amber "natural latex" tubes, not the more durable black. I'd bet that on a proper, smooth fork a black 2040 set would go 1000 shots without much trouble. I have a 1745 set on now and am recording my shot count, so we'll see how long they can last.


----------



## Jacktrevally

I've knocked a set like you showed a few days ago in 1745 tubing. 500 shot and no significant sign on wears. Thanks for the tutorial.


----------



## -SRS-45-

Thanks for this man, much help


----------



## -SRS-45-

.... oh do they work okay sticking them through on a single hole on the pouch?


----------



## M.J

-SRS-45- said:


> .... oh do they work okay sticking them through on a single hole on the pouch?


Yep, I do it that way all the time.


----------



## Charles

Good instructions ... Thanks!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Beanflip

Would ya believe i have not tried this yet.







My shrike needs some tubes on it . That would be cool!


----------



## M.J

I used to run these on my SEAL all the time, the grooves in the forks make a natural guide for the tubes.


----------



## fishjunkie

great post thanks for the info


----------



## Hoosier

Would 1725 tubes be about the same as Thera band black 3/4 inch wide or Thera band blue.I can only pull single bands of black or double bands of blue?


----------



## Dayhiker

Hoosier said:


> Would 1725 tubes be about the same as Thera band black 3/4 inch wide or Thera band blue.I can only pull single bands of black or double bands of blue?


1745 tubes would be too hard of a pull for you. You should try 2040 or 1842.


----------



## Hoosier

Dayhiker
Thanks for the info, I appreciate it.


----------



## Beanflip

amber 1842 is awesome!


----------



## hawk2009

I like your set up M.J I'm sure it works fine for you and others, personally I cannot shoot over the top to save my life believe me I have tried with tubes and with flat band, so will not be trying it, it does look good though nice job.


----------



## newconvert

very dooable, gonna have to try this method


----------



## Sneaksie

Very cool. I can't wait to try it out!


----------



## crapshot

or reverse it using texs small 3/16 loop slide the loop around the pouch take the open end make sure there even attach to front of forks shoot ott and the pouch always is centered on draw cause it freely in the loop


----------



## All Buns Glazing

Thanks MJ - I'm waiting for some tubes to come in the mail.
Tell me though, how do you get the bands to change colour in the middle of tying?


----------



## M.J

crapshot said:


> or reverse it using texs small 3/16 loop slide the loop around the pouch take the open end make sure there even attach to front of forks shoot ott and the pouch always is centered on draw cause it freely in the loop


Yep! I do that sometimes, too.


----------



## DaveSteve

I shoot with this fork attachment quite a while now and it works great.


----------



## SharpshooterJD

I can't wait to try it. Thanks!


----------



## tradspirit

Excellent tutorial! Thank you.


----------



## bigron

thats great


----------



## stej

MJ, I wonder whether you still use this tubes attachment and if not why did you give up.


----------



## M.J

stej said:


> MJ, I wonder whether you still use this tubes attachment and if not why did you give up.


Yeah, I do sometimes. Still works fine :thumbsup:


----------

